# 7x7 last two centers



## adragast (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello ! 

I was wondering, how do you solve the last two centers of a 7x7 (if you use the reduction method) ? How much time do you use for that ?
The thread begun by Stefan Pochmann was more about 7x7 centers in general and has not been updated for a long time (you can see it here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4930).
So how do you solve them ? Do you use a spiral method ? 1x1x5 bands ? Commutators ? All of those ? Others ?

I am personally using some algorithms of this kind: 2R' F 3r' F' 2R F 3r (thanks to LarsN) but I am very slow.

Kiyoshi


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 11, 2008)

The idea is very similar to the 5x5 centers.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBuLoWitz-I (interesting video ID )


----------



## Dene (Sep 11, 2008)

There is a thread I made with a few videos in it in the videos section, I recommend checking it out, and maybe make your own video if you have something new to add!


----------

